# Dudley Freightliner Depot, West Midlands. (very pic heavy)



## DogRecon (Jan 8, 2009)

When I first came to the Midlands in '88, this place was still active but shutting down. In the years that followed ,I'd wished I'd taken some pics of this place. That is until now. 
Earlier this month, I was scouting for culverts in the area and then I came across this place. Hadn't been here for years, so with camera in hand I took a few pics and now present my (and someone else's) history on British Rail Freightliner Depot in Dudley in the West Midlands.

The Dudley station started back in 1860 as a passenger and cargo line going all over the Midlands
I couldn't find any old photos of the station back then, but did find some from 1956.
This is a view looking from the station to the main road and bridge.






Another view, this time from the bridge looking towards the station





In 1964 the station closed and was reopened as a freight depot. The old buildings were torn down and an extensive cargo yard was built.

Track layout and yard plan from 1977





The tracks and yard continued upto 1989 before finally closing about 1989/90

Looking towards the bridge





View from the track to where buildings used to be.





And now in 2009
Looking to the bridge






Overgrown trackside building






Looking along the track (dismantled further down)





The mouth of the Dudley tunnel (goes right under the town)





The only original thing left. The gates in BR red.






Final one of the entrance to the site. The wasteground once had loads of buildings.






Dudley Freightliner Depot 1860-1989


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice write up. 

It's such a pain when you do loads of research ( some excellent historical pics there ) and when you finally get there the site has gone. I had a similar one just the other day. I had noticed "pump house" in a field on modern maps and thought I couldn't lose. Upon arrival, all that is left are the tin sheet walls and sheep live inside. No machinery, no clues, nothing.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Upon arrival, all that is left are the tin sheet walls and sheep live inside. No machinery, no clues, nothing.



Sorry you didn't find much Sausage, but isn't it nice though, to be able to put a name to just a few otherwise clueless remains. I think stuff like that is really interesting.
Very much enjoyed your write-up and photos, DogRecon. Great to see the before and after pics. Good stuff.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 8, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Sorry you didn't find much Sausage, but isn't it nice though, to be able to put a name to just a few otherwise clueless remains. I think stuff like that is really interesting.
> Very much enjoyed your write-up and photos, DogRecon. Great to see the before and after pics. Good stuff.



Ooo it's nice Foxylady. 

Folk where I live think I'm mad but is something I'm genuinely interested in - history and all that. I love the ground work leading to a find, even better if you stumble upon something else in the process.
I know of some other small pump houses and sooner or later I will find a complete one.

The failure of the pumphouse ended up with me chatting to two lovely ladies on horses. All polite and all that - I was expecting a bollocking for being on private land. It cheered me up for the rest of the day - I still felt the cold though!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 8, 2009)

hang on, hang on....
There's a disused tunnel right under the town?


----------



## nantyffin (Jan 9, 2009)

*good stuff*

Anything remotely connected with derelict railway stuff gets my juices movin"
Great post


----------



## DogRecon (Jan 9, 2009)

*Tunnel under the town*

That's right Urbanx, A tunnel right under the town. Its dark, damp, full of junk that my cheap torch couldn't pick up, bends round to the right and I really should do another couple of pics as you have another station the other side.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 9, 2009)

like the "glory hole" in Kidsgrove, this is another place connected with the Black Panther.

While laying a ransom drop off trail the yard supervisor approached a tresspesster & was shot (non fatally) for his troubles.


----------



## yamahapaul (Mar 10, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Nice write up.
> 
> It's such a pain when you do loads of research ( some excellent historical pics there ) and when you finally get there the site has gone. I had a similar one just the other day. I had noticed "pump house" in a field on modern maps and thought I couldn't lose. Upon arrival, all that is left are the tin sheet walls and sheep live inside. No machinery, no clues, nothing.



Tell me about it sausage! 

Good stuff Dog, wouldn't mind some more location info please.....


----------

